
Buying Copyrights, Then Patrolling the Web for Infringement - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/03/business/media/03righthaven.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
metageek
Decent summary, but nothing new if you've been following the coverage at Ars.

